# 4 teams in the top 10



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2016)

The BIG10. Watch out for them.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2016)

daily big10sux


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 10, 2016)

Yea. That pig pen errrr big ten Ben racking up some champion ships the last couple of decades.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 17, 2016)

Still there. Mich. Moves up a spot on a bye week


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 11, 2016)

With Neb. losing 2 in a row and Penn State taking down the bucks Huskers are out and the lions are in


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 30, 2016)

Now there's 4 in the top 7. Could be 2 in the playoff


----------



## bullgator (Nov 30, 2016)

No denying it, the big 10 is having a good year.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 30, 2016)

I've been wrong before but I do not see Clemson or Washington slipping up......but that's why they play the game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2016)

why does the committee want to put a bunch of 2 loss teams and another that cant win its division in the playoffs?  Really is an insult to the system, and Bama deserves better competition.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> why does the committee want to put a bunch of 2 loss teams and another that cant win its division in the playoffs?  Really is an insult to the system, and Bama deserves better competition.



If Alabama were in the Big10......


----------



## henrydaviss (Nov 30, 2016)

Who cares about wins and loses, when you win your conference. if a 3 loss team wins their conference and they are say in the top 12 they deserve to be in the playoffs. In every other sport where there is a playoff teams peak late and get into the playoffs. example ( NFL, NCAA Basketball ).


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2016)

Yep. If psu wins they should get the big 10 spot. Washington Clemson and Bama round out the other 3. If they don't reward teams for winning their division and their conference then they should just go to a top 24 team playoff so every team gets a shot regardless.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 30, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> why does the committee want to put a bunch of 2 loss teams and another that cant win its division in the playoffs?  Really is an insult to the system, and Bama deserves better competition.



Oh please


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2016)

Aint no way Penn State should be in the playoffs, they have lost twice, it about the whole season not the last 5 or 6 games.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 30, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yep. If psu wins they should get the big 10 spot. Washington Clemson and Bama round out the other 3. If they don't reward teams for winning their division and their conference then they should just go to a top 24 team playoff so every team gets a shot regardless.



Bowl games would be more interesting if they would go to the top 24 in a playoff system. This 4 team is stupid IMO


----------



## nickel back (Dec 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Aint no way Penn State should be in the playoffs, they have lost twice, it about the whole season not the last 5 or 6 games.



yea but if Penn wins the champ game they should get the spot over OSU, PENN  did beat them.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2016)

henrydaviss said:


> Who cares about wins and loses, when you win your conference. if a 3 loss team wins their conference and they are say in the top 12 they deserve to be in the playoffs. In every other sport where there is a playoff teams peak late and get into the playoffs. example ( NFL, NCAA Basketball ).



This is why there is a committee to pic the 4 BEST teams for the playoff. This is what people wanted. Years ago you couldn't get the 2 best teams to play each other because of bowl alliances. Then the BCS was formed. Still wasn't perfect. Sounds like some of you want to regress to automatic berths.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Aint no way Penn State should be in the playoffs, they have lost twice, it about the whole season not the last 5 or 6 games.



That's what the committee will look at. Strength of schedule will play a bigger role then 2 loss teams winning the conference


----------



## skeeter24 (Dec 1, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> and another that cant win its division in the playoffs?  Really is an insult to the system, and Bama deserves better competition.



You Gumps weren't saying that a few years ago when Bama failed to win its division and yet was awarded a National Championship


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 2, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> The BIG10. Watch out for them.



We still watching but what should we be watching for?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm watching big 10 now.
Penn State like watching paint dry.
But hey, they're the best of the  Bid 10.
Probably a preseason #1


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 2, 2017)

Yea I'm watching them too,watching another team from the Big lose another game


----------



## bullgator (Jan 2, 2017)

Big-10 is 2-6 now and likely to go 2-7 if their conference champs can't do any better.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 2, 2017)

PENn state playing like a pop warner team


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 2, 2017)

10-0 hollywoods


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm sure snook or guth will be along soon to explain why the Big 10 is so much better


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 2, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Now there's 4 in the top 7. Could be 2 in the playoff



Pop,pop,pop,popcorn.......


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 2, 2017)

Uh oh
Unlike The OSU, they might score.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> I'm sure snook or guth will be along soon to explain why the Big 10 is so much better



I don't know why y'all try and Bait me all the time. I don't believe I have said much about the BIG all year or ripped on the sec or any other conference. Wisky won, Michigan could have easily won and Penn St game is on now. It could be that only one of the 4 teams in top 10 to wet the bed was my team.lol


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 2, 2017)

Lol!!!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 9, 2017)

4 teams in the top ten ...and none playing in the Championship game


----------

